# Finches fighting



## Sandyjm (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, we have three zebra finches in a large indoor cage, have had them a few months. One cock and two hens. The cock and one hen now stay together on a perch and the other hen gets chased around the cage by the paired hen. In the evening this gets worse, more aggressive. Any advice on best thing to do? Have thought of putting one hen in separate cage but they don't like being alone, or getting more birds but would that make it worse? Any help appreciated. Sandy


----------



## jf1mc2 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello,
I've just started keeping Finches recently myself and from what I've seen and read, Finches should be kept in even pairs, certainly for male:female pairs. I think it's ok to keep same sex finches in odd numbers in a cage,e.g. 3 females; but I haven't tried that. So the best thing is to get the single female a male partner.
If there is an uneven balance between males and females in a cage e.g. 2 females and one male, the 2 females will fight each other for the male, and vice versa. Male:female pairs will breed, so please plan for this if it's what you want, rather than it springing up on you! finchinfo_com has lots of info about keeping finches.
Good luck.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Put her in another cage and get a same sex friend
Finches, are the most quarrelsome of birds, especially the females, once they've paired up its like Saturday night at a club, when the girls will fight anyone who looks at 'their' guy

You can't beat that lovely beeping though


----------



## Sandyjm (Sep 9, 2018)

jf1mc2 said:


> Hello,
> I've just started keeping Finches recently myself and from what I've seen and read, Finches should be kept in even pairs, certainly for male:female pairs. I think it's ok to keep same sex finches in odd numbers in a cage,e.g. 3 females; but I haven't tried that. So the best thing is to get the single female a male partner.
> If there is an uneven balance between males and females in a cage e.g. 2 females and one male, the 2 females will fight each other for the male, and vice versa. Male:female pairs will breed, so please plan for this if it's what you want, rather than it springing up on you! finchinfo_com has lots of info about keeping finches.
> Good luck.


Thanks for your reply, unfortunately we did not research this before purchasing, but took advice of the shop that male and two females best option for them to stop male harassing one female. This may apply to other birds, but not to finches, as we now know! Might try taking the less favoured female out, have a spare cage. Not sure where we are going with them in the future, this was intended to be a first step into bird keeping hobby with possible aviary in future. We shall see. Thanks again.


----------



## Sandyjm (Sep 9, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> Put her in another cage and get a same sex friend
> Finches, are the most quarrelsome of birds, especially the females, once they've paired up its like Saturday night at a club, when the girls will fight anyone who looks at 'their' guy
> 
> You can't beat that lovely beeping though


Think we will have to do something - does not seem fair on the lone female - she's in a nightclub and can't escape!! I agree with the beeping.


----------

